# pediatric Movicol for adult



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, can anyone tell me how long pediatric Movicol takes to work? My GP has pescribed it for me as I have been constipated for nearly 2 weeks. I have read that pediatric Movicol it can take a few days to work, I guess that means it's not like Dulcolax and it'll work the next day? I go back to work on Monday and would like to be unconstipated by then.I don't want to take Dulcolax as I always react badly to it and in the past and it has given me diarrhea for up to a week, (and even that was only a half dose!) this is why the GP has pescribed a lower strength laxative.Cheers


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,I used Movicol for nearly six months.It takes (for me) about 3-4 days before it has an affect .But once it does..........I stopped taking it after the six months,because it was causing soft messy stools.But that was my experience ,yours may be different .Hope this helps


----------

